

Google App Engine: Post-mortem for February 24th, 2010 outage - ypavan
https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/browse_thread/thread/a7640a2743922dcf?pli=1

======
kordless
Original post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1168493>

------
j_b_f
A pretty good write-up about what went wrong. I like the mitigation procedure
of implementing recovery drills that "include the rare and complicated
procedures"... whoever runs that is going to have a wickedly fun job!

